# mouth of the brazos!!



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

thinking about going over there for some fun tonight and tomorrow morning! i've never been there before, just meeting some people out there, think it'll be any good?


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Well how did it go ?
SEE YA!


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i ended up getting really drunk!!! lol, it was nice out there, and from what i saw no one really caught much around us!! but the guy with a kayak never came. so yea we just drank drank and drank. haha!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

whoa you guys have some balls taking a kayak to the mouth!!!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

what i have found out over the years is drugs and alcohol do not mix in sharking or Evan on the beach if one of yall make the wrong call it is your life and at any pass like mob or slp or cavalo. you put your life at risk . lost a friend recently he made the wrong choice and lost his life fishing . so think twice before you start to drink and fish in a yak in the ocean drunk that is a risk you take that may be your last .
be safe .


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

Nice post lunkerbrad!!!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

big cudo's too that, i'm all about a good time....but theres a time and place for everything.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks Lou . 
all these new guys do not have a clue about the sport of land base sharking and think all they got to do is buy some tackle get all the info off the net and bam they are a sharker but they also think that the party is part of the sport and it is not .

hey Matt how was cozumel did plane get off the ground


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

party was on in cozumel....just posted some pics


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

I second that brad


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

you get complacent the more you do something then *** happens . i have got that way and think i can do it yes the brain may think that way but is your body ready for it .
there are a lot of new kids jumping in and no problem with that it keeps the sport alive and it is growing fast . they get no safety tips on the net and they may need to look at all the dangers on the beach and no what to do if something happens . 
how many guys have a divers knife or a knife ready and sharp to cut 600lb leaders or cable . and at a spot you can get to if you are turned over in a yak and all tangled in your lines in 5 foot rollers beating the **** out of you and your sand bag is 30 pounds and rap around your leg pulling you to the bottom 9ft deep and you cant get air . think about that it just happen to another friend but he got out of it alive and was alone on the beach at that .
think first


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

the only reason we started drinking was cuz the fishing was bad. oh believe you me, the last thing i wanna do is be wasted off my arse messing with a big bull. but good input anyways, and always appreciate the insight! and sorry this is 6 months late...been busy...lol


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

very true brad! not many people realize the inherint danger is shark fishing, esp from land. they also dont realize simply HOW strong sharks are. I remember the first time I caught a shark, in the bay with my dad, i was 10...i kept telling him to let me hold the shark by myself-when i did i was dumbfounded at the sheer strength and this was a little foot and half black tip on a trout rod. great info.


----------

